# time has come..



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

okay, time has come for me to start thinking about splitting the babies up? but what age is it until they can leave momma rat? they're eating solids bit still drinking from momma too? they're nearly 5 weeks old. can they be split from her now?


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Yes, at 5 weeks, they can leave momma.


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

fabulous thank you x


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

What's the earliest you can split the babies from the mom?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I mean, some people do it at 3 weeks. You want to do it before 5.5 weeks or risk pregnancy. Most people do 5 weeks even (I did 4.5) to be safe. Plus, usually around this time mama is FED UP with them lol


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

I thought they were 5 weeks but they're 4 but I've already split them, will it be alright or shall I put them back?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

It'll be alright. Just make sure they're eating and drinking plenty and provided any excess protein if your food doesn't.


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

Well they've certainly got an appetite lol. I'm sure they'll be fine just needed to make sure


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

Why do I feel dead bad splitting them from momma? I feel like momma is looking for them


----------

